# www.freebsd.org down?



## rbelk (May 27, 2009)

Has anyone noticed http://www.freebsd.org is down.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 27, 2009)

Noticed that man.freebsd.org didn't respond, yes.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 27, 2009)

Apparently, it's not 'all the way down'. I got a response after two minutes or so. Oh, from Squid ..

Anyway, tcptraceroute says 
	
	



```
54  www.freebsd.org (69.147.83.33) [closed]  263.167 ms  192.930 ms  192.123 ms
```


----------



## hamba (May 27, 2009)

yup, it happened to me as well but after about 5 min it was back.
very weird


----------



## BuSerD (May 27, 2009)

It appears to be working now


----------



## vivek (May 27, 2009)

May be following will help next time:
http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/

Edit: I Just realized that it is on yahoo's infrastructure.  Yahoo runs almost everything behind a  loadbalancer. May be it was temporary glitch.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 27, 2009)

I have access to at least five different networks, so it's never just me


----------

